# Catholic church and sunday school



## Deranged09 (Jul 28, 2013)

My first report so be nice, constructive criticism welcome though! Visited this site a while ago, has now been purchased and is currently being turned into a house, hence im not including a location or any exterior shots! All i know about it is that it was originally a very small church but later expanded to the buildings on either side of it, one of which became a Sunday school.









Creepy cat staring through the window scared the shh out of me 








Very nice pulpit with an organ behind it!


























Very nice site, i gather the new owners are spending a lot on converting it into a house.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 28, 2013)

The interior looks typically Methodist to me, are you sure that this building was not originally built as a Chapel? Whilst to your credit interior details that will no doubt be removed during the conversion have been recorded, buildings such as this that are undergoing conversion to private dwellings need their original exterior recording also. A few nicely framed exterior shots would have told the complete ' how it was ' story and not produced a route map to the building's front door.


----------



## Deranged09 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, yeah this was described to me as a chapel but i thought a chapel and a church were the same thing, sorry and i will bear that in mind in the future but the exterior wasn't much to look at anyway, and there was a large tree covering most of it!


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2013)

Deraged09 you need to surround the images in img tags not url tags else your images wont display.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice selection of photographs but, church or chapel, it certainly ain't Catholic.  A central raised pulpit suggests a Protestant denomination - I would suspect Methodist.

Lovely organ. Hope they preserve it.


----------



## Deranged09 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok thanks krela, and regarding the organ, its my understanding that although they are being aloud to convert it into a house they have to keep a few bits including that whole raised pulpit section, not sure if the organ is included in that though


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely job, thanks Deranged09

Yeah that is a very typical methodist chapel.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 29, 2013)

Wish it was my gaff!!!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 29, 2013)

Lack of an altar says its no church certainly not a Catholic one and i'd go along with the methodist chapel. nice place


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2013)

That's a bit garish! 
Great first report!


----------



## Deranged09 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks alot!


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice report. That little organ is lovely. So is the pipe organ. Will be a shame if they rip it out. Thanks for sharing


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 6, 2013)

That organ is salvagable. I hope someone has the sense and will to dismantle it and take care of it. I passed an old church in the process of being demolished recently. There were several skips there, one of which was full of twisted up organ pipes. A real tragedy.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 15, 2013)

This does not look Catholic to me. Several essential features missing from a Catholic church. Looks more methodist to me.


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice one mate!


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> This does not look Catholic to me. Several essential features missing from a Catholic church. Looks more methodist to me.



Yes it's definitely a Wesleyan Methodist chapel, it's about as typical an example as it gets.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 17, 2013)

don't know how I missed this report, its a belter well done!


----------

